# Greetings strangers



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Hello everyone. 17 year old (18 in 3 weeks) INTP from Norway here!. I have been lurking on intpcentral for quite a while but there's not a lot of activity there atm, so on my journey through the Internet I stumbled across this forum. I found a lot of interesting posts and decided to sign up. You probably won't see me make a lot of posts, but I will be lurking/reading! Will of course try to post some though!

Kuja


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings Kuja and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum Kuja. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Kuja said:


> Hello everyone. 17 year old (18 in 3 weeks) INTP from Norway here!. I have been lurking on intpcentral for quite a while but there's not a lot of activity there atm, so on my journey through the Internet I stumbled across this forum. I found a lot of interesting posts and decided to sign up. You probably won't see me make a lot of posts, but I will be lurking/reading! Will of course try to post some though!
> 
> Kuja


Greetings Kuja! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I have some cousins up in Norway and they say the people are very friendly. Anyways we are looking forward to hear some of your insight.roud:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Lol said:


> Greetings Kuja! Welcome to PersonalityCafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. I have some cousins up in Norway and they say the people are very friendly. Anyways we are looking forward to hear some of your insight.roud:


Thank you. I'm afraid your cousins are lying though :laughing:, but yes! This forums seems pretty great from what I've seen so far, will be fun reading/lurking.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum *:happy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. You'll find that we get stranger and stranger as you get to know us better.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks.



mcgooglian said:


> You'll find that we get stranger and stranger as you get to know us better.


 That's how I like it, strange is good! :happy:


----------



## Lucretius (Sep 10, 2009)

Welcome to PC! :happy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to Personality Café!
If you have any (technical) questions or problems about / with the forum, let me know.
I hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Hi, welcome to PC.


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Welcome, stranger. What are some of your interests and hobbies?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks all.



Femme said:


> Welcome, stranger. What are some of your interests and hobbies?


I've had tons of different interests up through the years, just been going from one to another. Right now I would say I'm most interested in psychology and philosophy...How original...

As for hobbies...I'm not really sure what it is I do that could be considered a hobby; spending a bit too much time on the computer? I also go to the gym ~3 times a week which I find surprisingly enjoying. I'm having a lot of school work these days so I don't really have time for much else.


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Welcome  I like to give gold to newbies so I'm gonna donate you some :laughing:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

HollyGolightly said:


> Welcome  I like to give gold to newbies so I'm gonna donate you some :laughing:


Thanks, so what does this mean? Am I finally rich now? :happy:


----------



## HollyGolightly (Aug 8, 2009)

Erm I dunno...you can buy stuff with it from cafe shop (I think it's called that anyways)


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuja said:


> I've had tons of different interests up through the years, just been going from one to another. Right now I would say I'm most interested in psychology and philosophy...How original...
> 
> As for hobbies...I'm not really sure what it is I do that could be considered a hobby; spending a bit too much time on the computer? I also go to the gym ~3 times a week which I find surprisingly enjoying. I'm having a lot of school work these days so I don't really have time for much else.


Awesome--yet devastatingly unoriginal--answers. 

:tongue:


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Femme said:


> Awesome--yet devastatingly unoriginal--answers.
> 
> :tongue:


Yea, I kinda realised that...:sad:. Doesn't sound very interesting does it.

I like watching horribly sick and twisted videos that makes most people cry and/or puke....What?


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuja said:


> Yea, I kinda realised that...:sad:. Doesn't sound very interesting does it.
> 
> I like watching horribly sick and twisted videos that makes most people cry and/or puke....What?


+47 points for originality. What else do you have hiding up your sleeve?


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Femme said:


> +47 points for originality. What else do you have hiding up your sleeve?


I'm afraid I cannot reveal my dark secrets all at once! And besides...I don't want to risk losing any of my precious originality points!


----------



## Fanille (Sep 3, 2009)

Kuja's here? Uh-oh, this looks like a job for . . .


----------



## Irisheyes (Sep 11, 2009)

Hi, welcome to the forum! :happy:


----------



## Femme (Jul 12, 2009)

Kuja said:


> I'm afraid I cannot reveal my dark secrets all at once! And besides...I don't want to risk losing any of my precious originality points!


That's quite understandable. I'm looking forward to more of your dark secrets in the future.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Irisheyes.



MannyP said:


> Kuja's here? Uh-oh, this looks like a job for . . .


You chose the wrong side my friend! Evil will always win!


----------



## Selene (Aug 2, 2009)

What is it with INTPs and avatars of brains, heads, skulls, and other disturbing things? :happy:

Welcome.


----------



## Kuja (Oct 16, 2009)

Selene said:


> What is it with INTPs and avatars of brains, heads, skulls, and other disturbing things? :happy:
> 
> Welcome.


Thank you, It makes me feel all warm and fuzzy inside!


----------

